# Labiaplasty question



## ammontagano (Jun 24, 2010)

We have a pt that is having a reconstructive labiaplasty due to a disease that caused a chronic deformity of her labia.  

CPT 56625 mentions that the physician removes part or all of the vulva to treat premalignant or malignant lesions.  Does the pt have to have these lesions in order to use 56625?

Internet research is leaning to 56625 but this pt does not have any lesions, this is for more of a cosmetic reason.  Would 56625 be appropriate in this case?


----------



## westpa1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello,

I believe you would code this as a labial revision code 15839 Excision, excessive skin and subcutaneous tissue (includes lipectomy); other area . This is considered a cosmetic surgery. Hope this helps.

Pam


----------



## jenna112604 (Nov 17, 2016)

*labial revision?*

I have a similar question. A patient came in the office after delivering four months previous stating her right labia never healed correctly and wants it revised. No complaints or dyspareunia. 

Per physician:  "right labia along upper 1/2 is defect where the edges of the labia are not approximated" local injected and edges were freed using small scissors. Edges were then approximated, sutured using 0000 polysorb. 

What procedure code am I using.....15839?


----------

